# Home from Crufts



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

What a wonderful day..............I am so proud.

I bred......

CHASING SHADOWS FOR SANDPUG - Best Puppy In Breed

TILHERALF TIME AFTER TIME AT PUGALIER - 2nd Post Grad Bitch

TILHERALF BLOSSOM TIME AT PUGALIER - 2nd Limit Bitch

I bred and own.....

TILHERALF DAYDREAM BELIEVA - my Shirley Pug - 4th Limit Bitch
Handled by my daughter Bethan...well done darling, you did us proud. x

We own.......

CH TSUSELENA MISSION POSSIBLE VIA TILHERALF JW SHCM (MR M & MRS J DOVER) Ethan Pug - 2nd Open Dog

and I handled

FALECEA ONE IN A MILLION - Poppy Pug....for my friend Linda..... 3rd Mid Limit Bitch......Thank you Linda for allowing me to handle this special girl.

We are so proud of the achievements of our wonderful dogs.......now lounging at home having a well earned rest.......paws up !!!

Me....I'm up at 4am in the morning to go back to Crufts as a spectator for the next 2 days ................

I'll never forget this one !!!!!!

Hope everyone else who went had a successful and enjoyable day.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow way to go  you must be very proud 

Well done x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Brilliant result Justenuf - winner all round


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Nice One Hun!!! great Results!! Congrats!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Absolutely great, :thumbup: you have every right to be proud , i know i would be. suz :biggrin:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow you must be so proud! Well done:thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

well done you


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

You deserve all your success, well done


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

brilliant! well done julie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

congratulations on your wins x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
Some well deserved results - hope you enjoy the next couple of days as a spectator.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay congrats! They're brilliant results- you must be so pleased! I was there on Thursday with college, it was such a brilliant day! We didn't have very long there though, I don't think we got around it all  watched some brilliant agility & flyball though!

Can't wait for next year, and the year after, and the year after..... 

hopefully one day i'd like to take my own dogs down there, either Manchester Terriers or Great Danes


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

We are back home again, after a wonderful 2 days as a spectator.........the KC and Crufts organisers can be very proud of themselves, the show was amazing ........ the atmosphere - relaxed, even after so many threats. It warmed the heart to see there were so many people who shared our love of the wonderful canine race !!!:thumbup:

PS... thank you for all your kind words.....our heads are starting to shrink !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry I missed this thread,

What a way to go,you must be very proud,well done xx

P.S Do you have any pics ?


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

I missed this thread too.

Congratulations Justenuf bet your over the moon


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Woo Hoo Justenuf What a result


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done to you and all you doggies


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done on yopur achievements at Crufts. I went yesterday ,dogless, and must say i was very impressed , think the KC did a great job.Was nice to see loads of families out for the day:wink5:.


----------

